# Grilled Lobsta



## Jeekinz (Jul 12, 2008)

Par boiled, halved, then grilled over oak wood.  Basted with white wine and clarified butter.  Topped with fresh black pepper and parsley.

Bon Appetite.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sweeettt!!! That looks awesome!!


----------



## GB (Jul 12, 2008)

Those look amazing. Especially the top lobster in the last pic.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 12, 2008)

I think I tried to put a fork into my monitor, LOL!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 12, 2008)

LOL!  The butter and wine adds a nice sheen.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 12, 2008)

Not a big fan of lobsta....But those look great Jeekinz!!! Good Job!!


----------



## Constance (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm slobbering on my keyboard!


----------



## sattie (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, maybe I'm coming to your house first, then go by Uncle Bob's.  Looks AMAZING Jeeks!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, yummy!!


----------



## QSis (Jul 12, 2008)

WOW, that third photo is PERFECT, Jeeks! How DO you do that????

Lee


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 13, 2008)

that looks great .. have not had lobster in a while ..
and i think its time ..


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 13, 2008)

Yum!! Lobsta for breakfast!!!!! Thanks, Jeekinz. Just alittle lemon, please. 
What are the rest of you gonna eat?



​


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 13, 2008)

Jeekinz if I were your neighbor I would have hopped the fence and stole one while you werent looking!!!! 
They look amazingly DELICIOUS!!! Yummy
Great Job


----------



## Mama (Jul 13, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Jeekinz if I were your neighbor I would have hopped the fence and stole one while you werent looking!!!!
> They look amazingly DELICIOUS!!! Yummy
> Great Job


 
Shoot, I wouldda stole one while he was looking!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 13, 2008)

LOL!  Have Grill, Will Travel. xD

Lee, I found that some digi cam's take better close-ups than others.  i.e.  My Moms camera I told you about, it's 2 years newer than mine with alot more megapixels, but it doesn't take good closeups.  You catually need to use the zoom feature and depend on the resolution instead.  My cam, the color gets a little wacky sometimes.  Like too much blue or red (I forget), but it's King on close-ups.  I was actually surprised at that third shot myself.  Even if they tasted like poo, they look pretty inviting.  LOL


----------



## babetoo (Jul 13, 2008)

if u put that plate before me, i would think i had died and gone to heaven. lobster is so expensive here and really not very good. 

i find that strange when i live in calif. lots of sea food, so expensive. can't afford scallops either.

babe


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 14, 2008)

Super nice looking pics.


----------

